# Still another weird thought



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My mind sometimes goes places that I don't even understand. So here goes another weird thought:

With all the BS about kneeling during the National Anthem, my mind said "What if, whenever one of these goofy 'protests' starts, EVERYBODY does the same thing."

E.g., Everybody kneels during the Anthem? Then, the protesters would all stand to protest. Now we got them back where we wanted them. And then everybody would stand.

Pretty soon, nobody would know who's protesting what and wouldn't it stop?

My thinking is that people like Kopernick don't give a s**t about the real issue (whatever that might be); he just wants attention. And if he isn't getting his desired attention, he'll try to find another way. And when he finds a way that we agree, he'll get my attention....and my respect!

Ralph

"Keep on thinking, Butch. That's what you're good at." Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Another politically unacceptable thought (looking at pro-abortion protestor's placard supporting undocumented teen's abortion): "My body, my rights".

My response: "Your body, your responsibility."

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

One thing that a lot of people forget is ol Kap didn't start protesting until his starting job was in jeopardy. He was banking on the race card to guarantee his job. Wrong bet. I don't believe in coincidence.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

He shouldn't even be allowed to file a suit for collusion. He was an employee that decided to play politics at work. I used to be a government employee, if I attended a political function in my uniform, I could be promptly terminated. It's simple.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> My mind sometimes goes places that I don't even understand. So here goes another weird thought:
> 
> With all the BS about kneeling during the National Anthem, my mind said "What if, whenever one of these goofy 'protests' starts, EVERYBODY does the same thing."
> 
> ...


I like the way you think.

Tractor Time takes my mind to some strange places sometime.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

They do it because they think by being pro athletes it gives em a "platform".

Bullsh*t, nobody is spending outrageous money on your jerseys or tickets or Satellite tv packages because they care about your platform. They pay to be entertained, the athletes are paid to play a childs game, so play the game and keep your opinions to your self.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I really think they forgot that Marty. It's starting to sink in to the owners. The players will realize it when contract negotiations commence. Even then they will blame racism instead of realizing that they themselves are responsible for driving away the money.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> He shouldn't even be allowed to file a suit for collusion. He was an employee that decided to play politics at work. I used to be a government employee, if I attended a political function in my uniform, I could be promptly terminated. It's simple.


What most people dont know is 1st amendment rights are not extended into the workplace.
Your boss CAN tell you what you will or will not be allowed to say or do. Typical liberal dolts like Kap don't understand that!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hillside hay said:


> I really think they forgot that Marty. It's starting to sink in to the owners. The players will realize it when contract negotiations commence. Even then they will blame racism instead of realizing that they themselves are responsible for driving away the money.


Racism is the ultimate liberal "trump card". Its the discussion-ending term they use when they want to silence their opposition.
What I like about Trump is he wont stand for it. He has the balls to fight back against these liberal tactics. He wont allow the NFL players to ruin this game by blaming racism. Trump turns it right around on them and calls them unpatriotic putting THEM on the defensive.
I coach with a couple liberal football coaches. Some of the things they say are controversial. They haven't grown up yet.
On a related topic, we finally had a local football team that plays in a nearby conference have 2 players kneel during the anthem. Our team and all coaches continue to stand.
First time someone kneels, I'm resigning.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Another politically unacceptable thought (looking at pro-abortion protestor's placard supporting undocumented teen's abortion): "My body, my rights".
> 
> My response: "Your body, your responsibility."
> 
> Ralph


I'm inclined to agree Ralph, but the reality is "your body, MY responsibility...."


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm inclined to agree Ralph, but the reality is "your body, MY responsibility...."


Unfortunately, you're right! That is the current line of thought---current, but wrong.

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Another random thought I had. Ties in with the bloody burger. Why are so many vegans so vehemently pro abortion? I don't see how they make that leap


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

hillside hay said:


> Another random thought I had. Ties in with the bloody burger. Why are so many vegans so vehemently pro abortion? I don't see how they make that leap


I brought that up in my last argument with a vegan when it (it because I cannot assign its gender) said, "Vegan because we don't believe in killing babies." It (really is a he) turned it on me and said I murder animals so what's the point? Plus stated it was the male's fault there are abortions.

The point is I proved vegans are hypocrites.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

hillside hay said:


> Another random thought I had. Ties in with the bloody burger. Why are so many vegans so vehemently pro abortion? I don't see how they make that leap


Because they're usually vehemently anti-human... the whole animal rights/vegan/humans-bad-nature-good movements see humans as an "infestation" that is destroying the planet, and the more of them that are eliminated (in their view, so long as it's not them) the better...

Later! OL J R


----------

